#       (,,6%)
,,6%,.  .
  -   .
       !!!
      .
1.     ?
(       -4     +        )
 ???       -?
2. .          .       .               6%  ??? 

,      !  :Frown:

----------


## mvf

> 1.     ?


  .

----------

> .


       ?

 ,            ?
     !
        .

          ???  :Frown:

----------

,      .

----------


## Varvara22

.   - ?
http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr70_06.htm     .

----------

> - ?






> 


  .    ,     .

----------

> ,      .


     ?

      .

----------

???

----------

**,     - .       .

----------

> .


            6%?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## DIR

6%    .  :yes:

----------


## Andyko



----------

-    -     ,     ,      .     ( ),    " "  - ,      ,   ,     .

----------

> -    -     ,     ,      .     ( ),    " "  - ,      ,   ,     .


..   6%   ?
    ,    ?

----------

> 6%   ?


   - .

----------


## marinka123

?         ? ( , )?          ?  -  -   ?       .        ?

----------


## .

-  .
        ,    ,     ,   ,     :Wink:

----------


## PavelT1979

.  ,       ,             .  ,    ,    . ,   ,      .      .

 ,             (     ),       -  .  ,    .         .

----------


## marinka123

,    ,           .     ,      . ( ,  , , )     . 

    --  . 
  ,    ,  - ,       .     -        ?  ,     -        .

     .           .     -    .      .

----------


## marinka123

,       40    ,      ,     ?

      ,     .

            ,      .         .

       ,  -    ,   .

----------


## .

*marinka123*, ,  ,       .   ,     ,       .     .

----------


## Varvara22

> 6%    .


   ....      6%     ?  :Confused:      ...   - ?

----------


## .

6%  .

----------


## Varvara22

> 6%  .


..   ...      ,        6%     ,   .... http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=227429
     ? :Frown:

----------


## .

*Varvara22*,    .

----------


## marinka123

> *marinka123*, ,  ,       .   ,     ,       .     .


 .       ,       -     .

     ,   -           ,           .

  ,     .   - .    -    ,    -    . 

  ,        -    ,       .

----------


## .

*marinka123*,       )

----------


## marinka123

.        ,    -      :Smilie: )

----------


## SeletskyAV

-,      :
1.            .
2.    ,       ,    .       ,    .

----------


## .

> ,    .


  ?    .

----------


## marinka123

> -,      :
> 1.            .
> 2.    ,       ,    .       ,    .


  ,      ,     !     ,   !    . :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## marinka123

> ?    .



 ,    -    ?
       -    -     .            .      .    ?

----------


## .

*marinka123*,    ?  ,    . 
  ,  ,      ?  ,      ,   -  ,       ?
     -        .

----------


## marinka123

.          .     ,      ?  ,  .             :Wink: 
 . -         ,          .

----------


## .

*marinka123*,        ?   ? 
,      ,      .      .

----------


## marinka123

.                 ,      .        . .     ,    .      -   ...

----------


## .

,   .   ,    
  ,     ,      :Frown:  
 ,  , ,       ,   .           :Wink: 
     ,  ,     .   ,      ,  ?  ,     ,           (

----------

> ,       ,    .       ,    .


     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

....    .
       ,       !
          . 6%!    !!!
   ,     (      )    .
,          (..  ). ..      :Frown: .+      .
  -      .......         .

----------


## .

**,   .        ,     .
       .

----------

> ,   .        ,     .
>        .


      ?

----------

> .                ,      .        . .     ,    .      -  ...


    ,       ?
  99%     !  :Wink:

----------


## .

,  ,         ,  5-      :Smilie: 
   .        .      .

----------


## ymmax

,  ,    - .   ,       , ..   ...     . ,   ,    ,    ,       .        .

----------

?

----------


## mvf

...

----------


## .

,    :Smilie:        ,     ?   :Embarrassment: 
 ,     -  !

----------


## Conrad

?
-15
 :    .
    .

       :
121102-2

----------

> ,  ,    - .   ,       , ..   ...     . ,   ,    ,    ,       .        .


     (   ),
   ???????????????

   ????

----------


## .

**,     6%,    .     -     . 
      ,      ,

----------

.!




> ,


   ,      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

**,         ?  :Frown:         .    .

----------

> .


!

----------

.       :
  ,    ,   ,     (..     ).     ,       ,            ,               .           .        (  ).          (-,      ,    () - ,       . -      "   ",         .  ,      ,            .

----------

:Frown:

----------


## zorro_z

> -  !


      ?

,  -   ,      ,   .   ,     ,         ,      ?       6%? ,     .

----------


## .

> ?


     .



> ,      ?

----------


## zorro_z

> .


  !



> 


...    .
,           ? 
-    ,               .  ,      .

----------

,    6%  ,          ,

----------

> ,    6%  ,          ,



     !!!!!!! :yes:

----------

?

----------


## .

-,    . -, -         ,

----------

/   ?

----------


## .

,

----------

:
          6%,         ,     /??????

----------


## Lera_L

> .  ,       ,             .  ,    ,    . ,   ,      .      .
> .


 ,

----------

, .
     .  ,  ,       ,     ,  .
  ( -   ,       ,        ,    ) 

          . 6%!    !!!

    .          6%           .   . 

,         ,            ,      ,      .
          (    ).

     ,        ,       ,       ,     .

          ,    6% (    31     ),   6 000      . 

  ,   .
:     () = 100 000  ( )
        106 000     100 000,  94 000.

----------

,   .
:     () = 100 000  ( )
        106 000     100 000,  94 000.[/QUOTE]

,    !
 :Frown:

----------

> -,    . -, -         ,


     ??? :Redface:

----------


## .

**,         ,    .  -   -  ?

----------


## izbash

> .  ,       ,             .  ,    ,    . ,   ,      .      .
> 
>  ,             (     ),       -  .  ,    .         .


 :yes: !!! ,       !!!

----------


## Larky

> !!! ,       !!!


       ...          ...  :Frown:

----------


## _Marika_

**,       ,   ,      ,       . 
,  , ,      ,       6,     ... ,        ,    ,    .

           ,        250   ....    ,  ,  ,      ,   ,  ,   6000   !!!!  ,  ....          , ,           ?  , ,       20 000 ???

  ,          ???      ....

----------

> **,           , ,           ?


    ,     -  .
        ,    ,    .

----------

> , ,           ?


 ?
 ,    ?

----------


## _Marika_

......    ,    ,     ,      ,  6000     ........    :yes:

----------

> ,      ,  6000     ........


   .  ,      ,     ....

----------

[QUOTE=_Marika_;51853308]**, 
           ,        250   ....    ,  ,  ,      ,   ,  ,   6000   !!!!  ,  ....          , ,           ?  , ,       20 000 ???


 250     ,     50-70 .  .         !!! :Smilie:

----------


## _Marika_

> 250     ,     50-70 .  .         !!!


 ,          ,    .... :yes:

----------


## Lera_L

> ....


  .

----------


## larina529

! 
                 ,    .     ,    . .  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> 


   ,     ,

----------


## .

> 


 ,     ,          :Wink:

----------


## marinka123

-    ,    ? 3  .    ?  -       ,  100   .

----------


## .



----------


## tit

> 


              .    ( -  , , )     .     -   106  (   ).     40 ,       30.
:    ! :Abuse:

----------

> ! 
>                  ,    .     ,    . .


           3%    ! (  ).
       15%???
             6%! :Smilie: 
      ,         ?????

----------

> 3%    ! (  ).
> 
> !!! 
> 
>        15%???
> 
> !!!
> 
>              6%!
> ...


!!!

----------


## trisconsult

> -  .
>         ,    ,     ,   ,


! ,      .        ,   : "    ?".   ,  ,   ,   - .

----------


## trisconsult

> 3%    ! (  ).
>        15%???
>              6%!
>       ,         ?????


, .         . :
1.    :           .   -         (   ,       -). 
2.  ,       ,    ,     ,    .  ,    .          ,  ""   "/94%+".

----------


## trisconsult

> ?    .


,     ,      .      .

----------


## .

> ! ,      .        ,   : "    ?".   ,  ,   ,   - .


  :Wink:      ,        .     .           ,         .




> (   ,       -).


     .  ,  .   - .




> ,     ,      .


  ,   ?   ,       ?

----------

..  ,    110 .  94   , 6        !!!

     ???

       .
        ???
        ,         ?????

----------

> ,    110 .  94

----------


## tit

> .


  , ,   ,    ** :        5%!
, !   :Big Grin:

----------


## xyliganka

SeletskyAV.      .        ,      ?       ?       .

----------


## .

*xyliganka*,   -  .          .

----------

> *xyliganka*,   -  .          .


        6%!!!
   !   ?

----------


## .

> 6%!!!


   ?  251

----------

> .  ,  .   - .


     ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .

?  ?   :Wink:

----------

*.*,  .          ...  :Smilie:

----------

!     -         ? -   ?

----------

,  . - (  ..  .)

----------

> -   ?

----------


## DIR

-      ,   .    .

----------


## tit

-       ?

----------


## DIR

> -       ?


  ,     .

----------

> , ,   ,    ** :        5%!
> , !


   !
    !!!

----------

> !


               !!!   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tit

> !!!   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


.  "  "...,    .  :Smilie:

----------

> .  "  "...,    .


      6%,     !      .

----------

> ?  251


     !!! !

----------


## .

**,       .
      ,          :Frown:

----------

> **,       .
>       ,


..  .! ,   6%      ,    ??????????

  ,       ?
       !

    ()    ! :Redface:

----------


## .

> ..  .! ,   6%      ,    ??????????


    .     .



> ,       ?


 -    6%    ,   .

----------


## DIR

> ..  .! ,   6%      ,    ??????????
> 
>   ,       ?
>        !


-,      .   .     251         .
-,      ,   6%       ,    .

----------

,     6%,    .    . ( )  2 .,     .    ?          ?

----------


## Cooler

> ?


   - . ,   **  -       , ,     .



> ?


   .   **    -  .

----------


## buza

, ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## buza

*Cooler*,  .  :Smilie:

----------

> .     .
>  -    6%    ,   .


, ,   .    ?
              !!!

----------


## .

> , ,   .    ?


        .

----------

> .


,    ,        )

----------

> , ,   ,    ** :        5%!
> , !


  -    ,       !!!\
  : "      .    !"

----------


## .

.  ,

----------

> -    ,       !!!\
>   : "      .    !"


 ,  ....
      !!!

----------


## .

-?       . 
   ,      .       .

----------

> -?       . 
>    ,      .       .


    ! (  !)

----------


## tit

.        .         ...  :yes:

----------


## gihon

> **,   .        ,     .
>        .


 ,    ,      .    (  6%)    : 1.   (  ) 2.    .         ,   ,        (),     .  ,   ,   /?    ,    ( )    , -        ? ,    ,     ,   ,     ?     -    ?

----------


## tit

> -    ?


. ,    ,       6%.      .         .                ,      .  ,       (    .

----------


## Riana

,     ,     . ? (, 6%,   )

----------


## tit

.  .  ( ) -      :Frown: 
           .    106 ,    40  -  ! :Wow:

----------


## Riana

:Smilie: 
  -  ,     2 ,  ?

----------


## gihon

> . ,    ,       6%.      .         .                ,      .  ,       (    .


  : 
 ,    (, ),    ,           .  346.15       ,            ,   251   .   9  1  251    ,            (  ),  ,   ()          ,      ,    .         3  2005 .  03030204/1/113   26  2005 .  040205/2/24.

    ,    :           (, ).    ,              ,       .       , ,    (, )    ,       . ,      ,      (  -   25  2006 .    526115/2005/2).

     ,          (, )          .


     , .*.       .       (   )             .,     ,          ?      ,     ?

----------


## tit

> -  ,     2 ,  ?





> .


() ..

----------


## tit

> .


,   ,       .       ,        -  ,           .   ,     ,   .

----------


## gihon

> **,       ,   ,      ,       . 
> ,  , ,      ,       6,     ... ,        ,    ,    .


      , ,   ?       ? ,         /,      .

----------


## gihon

> ,    6%  ,          ,


       ,      .  .        /?   ,      ?

----------

> ,      .  .        /?   ,      ?


          6%!!!!

----------

> : 
>  ,    (, ),    ,           .  346.15       ,            ,   251   .   9  1  251    ,            (  ),  ,   ()          ,      ,    .         3  2005 .  03030204/1/113   26  2005 .  040205/2/24.
> 
>     ,    :           (, ).    ,              ,       .       , ,    (, )    ,       . ,      ,      (  -   25  2006 .    526115/2005/2).
> 
>      ,          (, )          .
> 
> 
>      , .*.       .       (   )             .,     ,          ?      ,     ?


       ?
        ?

----------

> 6%!!!!


 !

----------


## gihon

> 6%!!!!


    ,      ,  /

----------

> ,      ,  /


   - :     !!!!!!!!!!
  ,    !!!      !
    .     ???????????????????

----------


## gihon

> - :     !!!!!!!!!!
>   ,    !!!      !
>     .     ???????????????????


   -  ,    -..          ,   - ,       .       ,   .

----------


## tit

,       (  ).   ,       ( ),     .

----------

> ,       (  ).   ,       ( ),     .


    ,     : 1.   . 2.   . :   6 %     (    )    , - ? :          ,         , -          ,    ?

----------

> . ,    ,       6%.      .         .                ,      .  ,       (    .


   !
   50  .,   30 .
      ?

----------


## .

> . ,    ,       6%.


 .     ?      ,    /,      ??? 
**,    ,  ,          .    ,

----------


## tit

,    . ,


> ,    ?


 ...

----------

> .     ?      ,    /,      ??? 
> **,    ,  ,          .    ,


      6%    ?
      ?

----------

251

----------

[QUOTE=;51885437]   251[/QUO

  ,      .....
 6%    !!!
     ???????????????????????
 19  , .

----------


## .

**,  .  -   ,   ,     .
        , ,      . 
     "  ,      ."      ?

----------

> 19  , .


   ,     .
 -      ?

----------

> **,  .  -   ,   ,     .
>         , ,      . 
>      "  ,      ."      ?


,  .         ,       .      6% ,      .

----------

> ,     .
>  -      ?


      ""  .        !    !

----------


## gihon

6%      ,   ( )                          ?

----------

> 6%      ,   ( )                          ?



      ????
   ?????
        (     )????

----------


## Ego

> 


    ...   :Wow:

----------

> ""  .        !    !


   .1 .971          ()          ()   .     ,  ,    . 

  ,          ,     (.1 .972, .2 .975  ).

   .1 .346.15, .9 .1 .251               (  ),  ,   ()          ,      ,      ,  ,   ()    ,   ()  ,          ,   ()        .      ,     .

----------


## gihon

> ????
>    ?????
>         (     )????


 ,    ?      ?     .  -  .   ()      -      .  ,           ?            .        .      - -   -   ?      ,     ? -    ?

----------


## .

> ????


  40 ?     4 .

----------


## tit

> ,    ?


         .              . ..      ,         "".     .

----------

> .              . ..      ,         "".     .


         ..    ,        ,

----------


## tit

> (     )????


  ?   ?            .        
"".

----------

> ,    ?      ?     .  -  .   ()      -      .  ,           ?            .        .      - -   -   ?      ,     ? -    ?


         !
     ,      !
  .

----------

> ""  .        !    !


      ?
  ...)

----------

> 6%      ,   ( )                          ?



 !

----------

> .     ?      ,    /,      ??? 
> **,    ,  ,          .    ,


 " "   , ..     ?
       1-2%        ?(   ) :Redface:

----------


## sapognik

! ,,     . -  .       ,   ,   /  ?  .       ,   ?  .

----------


## .

.       .       . /    .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381



> " "  , ..     ?


  .    ,

----------


## GH

> 40 ,       30.




  ...     4  ,    ...40-30 -   ? .

----------


## .

4   .    30  40

----------


## gihon

> !
>      ,      !
>   .


     ,   .

----------

> ,   .


            . ?

----------


## tit

.      -    ?

----------


## gihon

> .      -    ?


      ?

----------


## tit

...  :Smilie:

----------

> ?


      ?
      ???????????????
     !

----------

> ...


   ?

----------

> ?
>       ???????????????
>      !


    .         ,     .          ,  ,        -   ..             ,    .   ,      - ?

----------

,  !
   : , ,     "",        -    -   .  -  ,       - ,  ,  . ,     -  /.
.       ,       . , ,   -  ""     ?

----------

> ,  !
>    : , ,     "",        -    -   .  -  ,       - ,  ,  . ,     -  /.
> .       ,       . , ,   -  ""     ?


 !

----------


## .

.      .     ,

----------


## elenaIP

> -,      :
> 1.            .
> 2.    ,       ,    .       ,    .





> .


 ,     ,        ?  ,     , ""      ,     ,      -    ,      ..   - ?

----------

> ,     ,        ?  ,     , ""      ,     ,      -    ,      ..   - ?


 ,          ?
  ,  ..............

----------


## tit

> 


, "" ,      - .     "" -  !

----------


## elenaIP

> , "" ,      - .     "" -  !


       ?

----------


## elenaIP

> ,          ?
>   ,  ..............


    ,       ?   , ,   ?

----------


## tit

> ?


 ,        ( .      " ...").    , .     .

----------

, . - !     .

----------

> , . - !     .


-!

----------

> , "" ,      - .     "" -  !


....   :   !!!

----------


## tit

> ....   :   !!!


    ?

----------

> ?


?
      !!!!!!!!!!

----------

> ,       ?   , ,   ?


        ! 
    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> -,      :
> 1.            .
> 2.    ,       ,    .       ,    .


  !

----------

> .      .     ,


 .!    !

----------


## Teletu

> -       ?


       ,      ,     ?

----------


## .

*Teletu*, ,      :Frown:   ,       .
      . .

----------


## Teletu

> *Teletu*, ,       ,       .
>       . .


 ,  ,  .
PS.            )))))

----------

> ,  ,  .
> PS.            )))))


      .

----------

!       ?
   .  6%.      .   .
     .    .     -   , ..    ( ).       (     )     .   :
-        (,     )?
-      -      ?
-     ,     /?
-   ,    .  - ,   ?

,   -  ,    ?
   !

----------

> !       ?
>    .  6%.      .   .
>      .    .     -   , ..    ( ).       (     )     .   :
> -        (,     )?
> -      -      ?
> -     ,     /?
> -   ,    .  - ,   ?
> 
> ,   -  ,    ?
>    !


1. 
2. ,  !
3.  50
4.

----------

> ,  !
>    : , ,     "",        -    -   .  -  ,       - ,  ,  . ,     -  /.
> .       ,       . , ,   -  ""     ?


    ! :yes: 
     ,  ,  ! :Redface:

----------

> !
>      ,  ,  !


...!

----------


## .

> 2. ,  !


    ?        ???

----------

[QUOTE=.;51897657]   ?        ???[/QUOT

      .       ...

----------

> .


     ??

----------



----------

> 2. ,  !


   ???         / -  ,            ,   ,     ,            (, ,    .  5). .         .
 ., ElenaIP

----------


## elenaIP

,      ,    ,  Moneygram -

----------

> ,      ,    ,  Moneygram -


,         !
     " "   )))

----------

> ??


      !
    !

----------

> ,         !
>      " "   )))


         ?
       ...

----------

> ?
>        ...


    !

----------

,  ,    
        .        ,      ,      .         .        ,      .             .
     ?

----------

> ?


       ,

----------

:yes:  :yes: 


> ,  ,    
>         .        ,      ,      .         .        ,      .             .
>      ?


  ,         ! :yes:

----------

> ,


  )

----------


## GentleLove

> 


 -  ...  ,   .      ()?

----------


## .

,  ,      )
    ,      


> , ,   ,     ,    ,        , , , , , , ,                (   ,      ),          ;

----------

> ,  ,      )
>     ,


   .      ,   .          ?

----------


## tit

,     .

----------

> -  ...  ,   .      ()?


        !
  180,    -5    500 !
        .
           .  ,   ,  .  ,  ...

----------


## tit

,      ...  :Wow: !!

----------

> ,      ... !!


     .   .      ,    ,  ,       !!!  
 ,       !

----------

> -  ...  ,   .      ()?


!           !
   .  ,   !

----------

> .      ,   .          ?


    .    ,        500 !!)

----------


## tit

- .     0,5 ,   ...    (          )   5-6 . .

----------

> - .     0,5 ,   ...    (          )   5-6 . .


     !     ))))

----------


## .

**,        .

----------

> **,        .


        (  ,   .)         ?

----------


## .



----------

> ???         / -  ,            ,   ,     ,            (, ,    .  5). .         .
>  ., ElenaIP


    ?   ,     ,       -,      ?

----------


## SergeiP

:Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

>

----------


## AviaNavigator

> **,        .


,   ,            ?     ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,            ?


   .  ,    .

----------


## AviaNavigator

> .  ,    .


      -  ?

----------


## .

359

----------


## AviaNavigator

,      ,        ,   .

----------


## .

> ,


  ,    ? ,   .   ,  


> ,     ,                 ()        - .

----------


## AviaNavigator

> ,


      . ,    ,      .3.      .   "."      ,    .     ,  .

----------


## .

> .


   ,  .   ,       .  ,    ,        .



> "."      ,    .


   ,    ,           ,

----------


## AviaNavigator

> ,  .


  . 
  ,    .

----------


## .

,   ?  ,     ?   .

----------


## 15

> ,   ?  ,     ?   .


   , ,    ,     . .

----------

1. 
2.   
 :Cool:

----------


## .

,     ,        ?  , ,         :Frown:

----------


## 15

> ,     ,        ?  , ,


- ,   ,  ?

----------


## .

> 


   ,   .  , ,   .
  -   ,   ,    359,   .     ,   .

----------


## tit

> ,   .
> __________________


    " ".   ,   ?

----------


## 15

> " ".   ,   ?


  ,     !    ???

----------

> ,   .  , ,   .
>   -   ,   ,    359,   .     ,   .


,         ???
  .    ...
              !

----------


## .

> ,         ???


  ,    .  ,     .          .



> ,     !    ???


  ,    ,     .

----------

> ,    .  ,     .          .
>   ,    ,     .


     ,    .   .       ,          .          !      .   ,       . :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,    ,    ?      ?    ?  .         .     . 
   .

----------

> **,    ,    ?      ?    ?  .         .     . 
>    .


  ...      ?
   .    .
    ""   !

----------


## .

> ""   !


           ?          ?

----------

:Wink:  :Wink: 


> ?          ?


   ,      !             ???
 :Wink:

----------

> ,    .   .       ,          .          !      .   ,       .


 !            ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,      !             ???


  .    ,     ,   ,     .     .
   ,   .       .         .     .

----------

> !            ?


      "".          .            . ,   ,     . :Frown:

----------

> .     .


..   ? :Big Grin:

----------

> .     .


             !      ? :Frown: 

     13     !!!

----------


## .

> ?


 ,    ,        ,        .       ,      :Smilie:

----------

> ,    ,        ,        .       ,


    ,       ,          .  -      ,    !!! :yes:

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


         .  ...
       !

----------


## .

> .  ...


  :Wink:          .        .

----------


## 31

> ,    ,        ,        .


     .              ?

  , ,  .     -    ,   ?       -  ?  :Wink:  .

----------


## .

*31*,       359,      .         .



> -    ,   ?


 



> -  ?


   ,

----------

> .              ?


.....  !!!
        , .

----------

> !      ?
> 
>      13     !!!


      "" ,       .  :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

> "" ,       .


       ,   ...

----------

> ,   ...


  .... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?          ?


    ????
          ?
              !!!
      !

----------


## tit

> !!!


         ?

----------


## .

.



> 


    ?     ,   ,     .  ,       ,  ,      ,    ,       359.

----------

> .
>     ?     ,   ,     .  ,       ,  ,      ,    ,       359.


      359?
      ? (    ?)
  ()      100 ?

----------

> "" ,       .


      !

----------

> .    ,     ,   ,     .     .
>    ,   .       .         .     .


    ? :Redface:

----------


## Larky

> ?


 ...  :Smilie:           ...  :Wink:

----------


## tit

Larky,          .   ,  -          :Hmm:

----------


## .

> ,  -


 -,    .    -?

----------


## tit

> 


            (.  ).       (/ )   ().    - ,    ...   -     (,  ).

----------


## komcat

*tit*,  -        -  , , -.               -         .     359:

11.         .               :
)        , ,             5 ;
)                .

----------

> *tit*,  -        -  , , -.               -         .     359:
> 
> 11.         .               :
> )        , ,             5 ;
> )                .


            .    ?

----------


## komcat

**,    ?   ?

----------


## .

> 


 ,    .     ,    .     .     .

----------


## komcat

*.*, ,        . ..          ,     .    ,            (,             ).

----------

> **,    ?   ?


   ...
      ?
 :Smilie:

----------

> *.*, ,        . ..          ,     .    ,            (,             ).


  ...
        !             ? :Wink:

----------


## komcat

1. **,  ,         . 
 ,      ,   ,       ..
2.       .
3.      -  #290     .

----------

> 1. **,  ,         . 
>  ,      ,   ,       ..
> 2.       .
> 3.      -  #290     .


,   ... :Big Grin:

----------

> -,    .    -?


    .

----------


## .

-?    ?       :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## AviaNavigator

,  - .  (   )   .  ,    .     .

----------


## ulka

,      ..  ? ,     ,    ,  , , -

----------


## komcat

*AviaNavigator*, ""      .,     .     ( - ).
   .,           ,       ,     ,      .   ,           .

----------


## tit

> .,           ,       ,     ,      .   ,           .


   HASP  ?           -  . .   ,   ,  (    1,   ""      ). ,     ""  ,       (   !).  :Smilie:

----------


## AviaNavigator

> [   .


  ,      " ". ,  .

----------


## .

> ,      " ".


 .     .       .

----------


## AviaNavigator

> .     .       .


 .       windows, .

    -



> ,   ,  , ,     ,   ,   -    ,           .


   .        ", ,     ".

----------


## komcat

..       ,       .       ,         .  ,        .

----------


## AviaNavigator

.        ?

----------


## .

> .       windows, .


 ,    .         .       ,   .       ,  .



> ", ,     ".


 ,    .       ,     .     ,     .      .
      ,     ,     !      .
     .       (

----------


## tit

> ,     .


  , ...  :Frown:

----------


## komcat

*tit*,   ,    ,      .           , -     (   )        .

----------


## Aleks65

> , ...


     .

----------


## Larky

,   ,      ...   :Smilie:

----------


## komcat

*Larky*,     :Smilie:

----------

> ,  .
>  (


    :         ,             ?

----------


## AviaNavigator

-



> ,   .       ,  .


         -    .

----------


## Larky

> ?


 ...   ...  :Smilie:     ,   ...               50?  :Smilie:

----------


## tit

> .


, ,  ...    -           ,       ( ,    ,   !).       ?    .       " ":  -,   .     ,     .    , - (. ) .   ...



> ...   ...


  .    -  128 ,       . ,       -   32 ,   , , . 
 :Wink:

----------


## .

> -    .


     ,   ,   .           .   ,        ,    .     ,    :Wink:

----------

> -?    ?


      ?

----------


## Aleks65

.      ,            .      , ""  .
       ,     LARKY.         .   :       -   .  ,       ,  ,   ,  .

----------

> ,     ,     !      .
> (


          ,            ""    ? :Big Grin: 
    ""  ,       .      1000    ,      , -     .  :Frown:

----------

> .   :       -   .  ,       ,  ,   ,  .


     ?
     ?

----------


## .

> ,            ""    ?


           .         ,     ?   ,       ,  ,          .



> .      1000    ,      , -     .


        .   ,        .     ,       .

----------

> ,     ?   ,       ,  ,          .
>  .


   -        .
   .   ,  50   :Big Grin: 
 ...   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## .

**,   -,     10     ? -   ,      .   ,     :Wink:   -       ,        .

----------


## komcat

**,  ,     359,        .              ,         .

----------

> **,   -,     10     ? -   ,      .   ,      -       ,        .


.!   ........       !

----------

> **,  ,      . .


  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:      !!!!!!!!!!
 ""   ""         !
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

**,        :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------

> **,


 ,       !!!

----------

> ,       !!!


,        ! :Big Grin:

----------

> HASP  ?           -  . .   ,   ,  (    1,   ""      ). ,     ""  ,       (   !).


    ?

----------


## AGrey

- -     ..  ,  /   ?

----------


## tit

,  : 



> HASP   ASIC-   .   -  -,       ,       .
> 
>   ""      HASP,   -,      : 
>   HASP -   ; 
>   - N     (N ). 
>        HASP,    -           -.
> 
>       ,      -  HASP,   ""   ,  ( )  -        .





> HASP HL (Hardware Against Software Piracy - High Level)


    LPT  USB-.        ,  ..     1.

----------

> ,  : 
>     LPT  USB-.        ,  ..     1.


,     !

----------


## AviaNavigator

> ,   ,   .           .   ,        ,    .


   .        "" -        .




> .   ,        .     ,       .


???   , .     .  .




> - -     ..  ,  /   ?


    "   ",   ,      .   ,          ,    ,   .




> ,  ..     1.


    ,    1       :Smilie:

----------

> ???   , .     .  .


   ?        ?

----------


## .

> ???   , .     .  .


 ?       ,           .   .    ? 
        ?



> ,          ,    ,   .


   , ?     ? 



> "" -        .


     .      .    ,   .    .



> ""


   ,          :Wink:    ,     ,       .

----------


## Riana

,     .         ?  ,   100..  ? (   )

----------



----------


## Riana

...     ...    :Frown:

----------


## tit

> ...     ...


         -  !   , , 40  .

----------


## AviaNavigator

> ,  .   ,       .


 ,       ,       1998 . (      )

----------


## .

.     .

----------


## AviaNavigator

> .     .


     ?     . , ?    ?

----------


## kosyanova_anna

!   ,   !!!

----------


## kosyanova_anna

?      6%    ?   ,        ?        1.1.09

----------

> ,        ?


,

----------

> ?      6%    ?   ,        ?        1.1.09


 !     ,    () . :Big Grin: 
         . :yes:

----------

> ?      6%    ?   ,        ?        1.1.09


      ?
   ?

----------


## kosyanova_anna

2007       ,       .          .

----------

> 2007       ,       . .


  !         ?      ? :Redface:

----------


## Feminka

,    ?   :Wow:

----------

> 2007       ,       .          .


    ?  :Wow:      ?

----------


## kosyanova_anna

2     ,     .

----------


## kosyanova_anna

:     ,    ,

----------

> :     ,    ,


      ,    . :Frown: 
   ,       3%      .  ,     ,   .    1%. :Smilie:

----------


## kosyanova_anna

,    ,   -    ?  , -        ?  !  :Smilie:

----------

> -        ?

----------


## kosyanova_anna

?

----------


## .

*kosyanova_anna*,    ,     .



> , -        ?


    .       -        100 .       ,

----------


## kosyanova_anna

.  ,    ?

----------


## .

""?

----------

> *kosyanova_anna*,    ,     .
>     .       -        100 .       ,


 
1274000 .       ?
  -   ?

----------



----------


## Sergio79

, ,       :   ,  ()       /     "  ...",       ...

----------



----------


## Sergio79

?

----------

,

----------


## Sergio79

,    ,  ,  ....

----------

> ,


     : "    ,        !"

----------



----------

> 


,       !!!
      !

----------

> ,       !!!


  :Wink:

----------

> 


            . ?

----------


## Ego

> 


,    ""   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> . ?


,     ,

----------


## kosyanova_anna

> -        100 .       ,


   100    ?

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...EB%E8%EC%E8%F2

----------


## kosyanova_anna

:Smilie:

----------

> . ?


     !
    ,     !

----------


## AviaNavigator

> !
>     ,     !


 .      .

----------

> ,     ,


.........      !!!!
          !
  !    !!!

----------

> .      .


 !

----------


## .

**,      ,   -  , ,  ,       .    ,     ?

----------

> .........      !!!!
>           !
>   !    !!!


    :
    ,          .              . :Wink:         3%,     ...
      .    1% :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

-   :Wink:

----------


## tit

"" ( ).   ,      ().   , .,  , ...

----------

> "" ( ).   ,      ().   , .,  , ...


   .         ! 
           ...

----------


## tit

> .         !


  ?   ,     .    .

----------

> ?   ,     .    .


   ,      ! !

----------

> ,      ! !


     ?

----------


## .

.      :Wink:

----------

> .


  !      ....

----------


## .

.   .

----------

.   ,      -  .   -     - ?

----------

> .   ,      -  .   -     - ?


!             !         !!!!!
 -  !

----------


## .

> !!!!!

----------

> 


  ,??????

    ?????? (  ???)

----------


## tit

> ,??????


100    .



> ??????

----------

> 100    .


         1420000 .  .
    15 ???????

----------


## .

**,   ,         :Frown:

----------

> **,   ,


,        (  ) ,    15 ?

  ?

----------


## .

**,      ,     15 ,    .    ,   15   ,    ,   ,

----------


## Teletu

> ,   15   ,    ,   ,


  ?

----------



----------


## .

,      ,      :Smilie:

----------

> 


    ?

----------



----------


## 26

,    ?    .

----------

(, )   -  ,   ( )     ?

----------


## .

.    ,

----------


## Dagona

> -    ,    ? 3  .    ?  -       ,  100   .


 ,  ,   !!!      ,     ...       ,   ...

----------

1%?           ,   ,                ,   ,      .

----------


## Dagona

> 1%?           ,   ,                ,   ,      .



 . 3 . 182  ...
           ...,     ,

----------


## Dagona

,     :
,   . ( ,  ),  6% -      -    ,   \,  ... ?   :Cool:

----------


## .



----------

> . 3 . 182  ...
>            ...,     ,


             ?

----------

> ,    ?    .


, !
      ! :Smilie:

----------

> ?


 .

----------

> -  ,    -..          ,   - ,       .       ,   .


   .        ?
     ?
     ?
     ,          ?
   .

----------

> .        ?
>      ?
>      ?
>      ,          ?
>    .


1. 
2.  
3. 
4. 
5.    ?

----------


## SergeiP

" " -         ,  .      " "  " ".

----------


## _

> (, )   -  ,   ( )     ?


, ,        (  .. ),   -?

----------

> " " -         ,  .      " "  " ".


     ? :Frown: 
     .
      ...
...      !

----------


## .

,    .

----------

> ,    .


  -  1-2 .     3%  !!! :Wow:

----------


## .

,        .

----------


## SergeiP

> ?


,  .  ""      :Smilie: 




> .
>       ...
> ...      !


,   . 
 ,       -     -            :Smilie:

----------


## tit

5  .     - 2-3 .

----------


## Teletu

[QUOTE=SergeiP;51962642],  .  ""      :Smilie: 
[QUOTE]
   ,    ,          ,   5. .

----------


## SergeiP

11   .
 -  ,        :Smilie: 

         (      ).

      .  -     .  -   .

 :Smilie: 

,     ,    . ,     ,   ...

----------

> 11   .
>  -  ,       
> 
>          (      ).
> 
>       .  -     .  -   .
> 
> 
> 
> ,     ,    . ,     ,   ...


,     !

----------


## 1741 .:)

!
     (  , , ..):

 -  -,  6%,  :     .    .  , .., , .  .
,     ( ,   ..)    : 

           /   .          ,               (     ?).  :  .
   , ,  ,        ,   .
        ?     ?

----------


## .

,   ,    .

----------

> !
>      (  , , ..):
> 
>  -  -,  6%,  :     .    .  , .., , .  .
> ,     ( ,   ..)    : 
> 
>            /   .          ,               (     ?).  :  .
>    , ,  ,        ,   .
>         ?     ?


 ,     6%,   ??? :Wink: 

 ,      .     .         .

 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,     6%,   ?


       ?

----------

> ?


 . :Big Grin: 

   6%     !
 ,         .    .      ""... :Wink:

----------


## .

> 6%     !


     ? -

----------


## AviaNavigator

> 6%     !


  .  , .

----------


## komcat

> 6%     !


 ,     ... .346.24   ?

----------

> ? -


 ? :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 

   ,   6%   !
         /    .

             ?        ? :Frown:

----------


## .

**,  ,      ?



> /


       -,     ,   ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> **,  ,      ?
>        -,     ,   ?


  ?

    ,       .

----------


## 1741 .:)

,   , ,    ()  ""    ,   ?

----------



----------


## tit

> 


   ?     ...

----------

?

----------

[QUOTE=.;51972773]**,  ,      ?

    ,          ? :Frown:

----------


## .



----------


## ..

, ..      . 
   .
1. . .359  ,  .  (   -3).   ,   ".   ...  ...." ? 
2.    , ..       (-3)? 
3.    ,          ?
 ,    2000 .  (.   6)   2 700 . (.).   -     ... :Wink:

----------


## AviaNavigator

> 1. . .359  ,  .  (   -3).   ,   ".   ...  ...." ?


     .     .

----------


## .

> .     .


    ?     ,      - / , ,     .

----------


## AviaNavigator

> ?     ,      - / , ,     .


, ... ,     ,     ?

, ,    ,   .

----------


## .

> . ,     ,     ?


 .



> , ,    ,   .


      ,   ,         :Wink:

----------


## AviaNavigator

> ,   ,


.359

----------


## .

,      ?   :Wink:

----------


## AviaNavigator

,       ,         .      "   ,       ".

, ,    ,      ,    ,    .

----------


## .

> ,       ,         .


   .     - . 



> , ,    ,      ,    ,


      .  ,     359.



> **  ** **      ,     ,                 ()        - .


   " "?   .    -       (    ).      .

----------


## AviaNavigator

,     5 . ,  ,    -



> 7.  ,   ,    5  6  , *    ,      * .
> 
>   , *     5*  6  ,     ,     ,      .

----------


## .

-,      ,     :Smilie:

----------


## tit

> ,          ?


  .         6-7 ...

----------

> .         6-7 ...


,  ,    .     ...   ) :Big Grin:

----------


## ..

> ?     ,      - / , ,     .


 ?
   ,   ?

----------


## .

> ?


   ?   .    .         ,      ,

----------


## GH

.. !          .. .. ..     ,        ...,       .       /  ,       .?      ? .     ,, .   , ...    .  .
[quote]    1741 . :Smilie:  
!
     (  , , ..):

 -  -,  6%,  :     .    .  , .., , .  .
,     ( ,   ..)    : 

           /   .          ,               (     ?).  :  .
   , ,  ,        ,   .
        ?     ?[/quote]

 :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,        .

----------


## ..

> ?   .    .         ,      ,


   ... :Smilie: 
.

----------


## AviaNavigator

> ?   .    .


  :Smilie: 



> 


,              ,     .

----------


## .

*AviaNavigator*,     -  359.   .  ,      ,   .          :Wink: 
,      ,     .   ,       ..       .

----------

[QUOTE=       /  ,       .?      ?[[COLOR="Lime"]quote]

    .       )

----------

> ?   .    .         ,      ,



     ,    ? .)))

----------


## .

359

----------

> 359



.! )

----------

> .     .


   ?      ,    !!!

----------


## AviaNavigator

> !!!


      ?

----------


## .

*AviaNavigator*,    -   359,         :Wink:

----------


## AviaNavigator

> *AviaNavigator*,    -   359,


 ,  ,      ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

*AviaNavigator*,          ?    ,   .    .   -  ,       .    ,        359   :Wink:

----------


## AviaNavigator

> *AviaNavigator*,          ?    ,   .    .   -  ,       .    ,        359


..      ? ,     - "    "" -     ".  ,    ,    .

----------


## .

,      .
     ,  .
   .         ,    .          :Frown:

----------


## AviaNavigator

> .


    .       ,     -.  ,   .

----------


## .

.   -        ,    ,           :Wink:

----------


## AviaNavigator

,    :Wink:

----------


## .

-    ,          .

----------


## AviaNavigator

> -


     . ,   ,         .

----------


## tit

,      ,   ,    -  .    ,       ""    ,         .

----------

> ,      ,   ,    -  .    ,       ""    ,         .


....... ,   !!!

----------

> , .
>      .  ,  ,       ,     ,  .
>   ( -   ,       ,        ,    ) 
> 
>           . 6%!    !!!
> 
>     .          6%           .   . 
> 
> ,         ,            ,      ,      .
> ...


!   ...

    ???
   !

----------

> ..      ? ,     - "    "" -     ".  ,    ,    .


 ,  !

----------


## .

**,      ,     ,     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> **,      ,     ,     ?


...  !!!)

----------

> !   ...
> 
>     ???
>    !


   ?
 251 .   :Redface:

----------

> ?
>  251 .


     .

----------


## .

?

----------

> ?


    (   .)

----------


## .

:Wink: 
         . ,       :Wink:

----------

> . ,


     ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


     !

----------

> !


  ...

----------


## _

!     ,     , ""!   :Smilie: 
    : ,  6%, -,    ,  . ,       . , ,      : ,      ,    ????

  !!!

----------

> ,    ????

----------


## _

!  :Sun: 
  -     ?

----------

?  :Wow:

----------


## _

:Smilie:     -   ,    !
     "         "???   :Embarrassment:

----------



----------


## _

!   :Big Grin:

----------

> : ,  6%, -,    ,  . ,       .



                ?

----------

> ?


      ,

----------

> *marinka123*, ,  ,       .   ,     ,       .     .


,     " ,   "   !!!

----------


## .

,         ,   ,     :Wink:  ,     .      .

----------

:
-   ;
-  15%.
???

   ?

----------


## .

.    .

----------

,        ,  ?    ,     .               ?       .

----------


## .

?

----------

. \          .       ,   ,,   ...     :"  ,  ..."
   ,      ?

----------


## .

- .

----------

> 6%      ,   ( )                          ?


      .       ?

   -   ,    ,      . 
    .
  ,    (6%  )         ?
      -                 ?
    -          .  - ,   ,      ,      . ?
        %           . ?
 !

----------


## efreytor

> ,    (6%  )         ?






> -                 ?


           ...   ,  ....      .       ...       ...

    ...    ..

----------

> ...   ,  ....      .       ...       ...
> 
>     ...    ..

----------


## .



----------


## gihon

> .


  , -

----------


## Mr.Smil

.         :
  -,  ,    .   , .    , ..      .
, , -       "  ",  ,  -    .
   .

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## efreytor

*Mr.Smil*,         ...  ""   ""    ..

----------


## Mr.Smil

...       :Frown: 
  ,   -     :Wink: 
  .

----------

6%.
     .
        ,  .
        ,   ?
 ,         ? (   ).

   .

----------


## .

-?

----------

,       .
    - 74.40   (    ,       ).      .

----------


## efreytor

...      ...  -  ..

----------

.    .
      ( )?

----------


## efreytor

806000 4      



> ( )?


...    ..

----------

> 806000 4


 
10)       ;
11)      ;
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/Glava...rticle_346_29/

       =(((


 ,   ,       ?

----------


## efreytor



----------


## .

**,         ?

----------

efreytor,  ,     .
    , 
"      .          ,   ".
      .
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/__

----------


## .

**,           :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

**,       ....    ...   ...  

  ...    ..

----------

,    .

,     :  806000 4   ,      ,    ?    ?

----------


## .



----------

.

----------

:          ?

----------


## .



----------


## .88

,                ,     () ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## nefi

!   ,   ,   .     -  100 %   ,   - 6 .    ?       ?    ,   .

----------


## .

> -  100 %   ,


    10

----------


## nefi

*.*, ! .   :Smilie:

----------


## zorro_z

> 10


 ,   ,  ?
     ?

----------


## efreytor

*zorro_z*, -3-4 
-30-40 .
  2 ...

----------


## .88

.
   ,        , ..     .     ,  ()       () ,    .       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .88

Andyko,      ?

----------


## Andyko

,        ,   ;
      ,     ,      .

----------


## .88

,        ,     . .

----------


## Andyko

*.88*,        .

----------


## .88

,        .    ,       ,      ,    ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------


## .88

.    ,               .      ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## .

,           :Frown:              .

----------


## .88

,    .  :Smilie:              ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


   ?  :Wink: 


> ?

----------


## .88

,       .      . 
      .       ,       .           -12,  ,    -    -.       ,      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .88

!  :Smilie:

----------


## .88

> ,                       .


           ?

----------


## Andyko

,     -

----------


## drugovv

, .         ,          .
   6%.   -.          ( - , .  - )           .        .. .       .
             .   : 
       ,     .         . 
   .             .. 

     ?        ?           ,     -  ?

----------


## efreytor

> -.


     ?  .     ...     ...  ...      .          .

----------


## drugovv

-    .      .  -         .              .       ,     ( , ,      )

----------


## efreytor

> .


           ?

----------


## Fjedor

> .             ..


     ?

----------


## Fjedor

> ?


   e-mail, .

----------


## efreytor

> e-mail, .


   ..   ? ? ? ? ?
       "    "...    ...."  "  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fjedor

> ( - , .  - )           .        .. .       .


       .           ,         ?    .

----------


## efreytor

> ?


        ...   .

----------


## Fjedor

,        - .  .

----------


## drugovv

. 
 .         .     ( .. ).            ,        . .    (   /email   ),    ,     .  .         . 
     -   ,       .




> ?


    ,            .   . ..     -  -  -        -  -  (  )        .




> .           ,         ?    .


       -   (         )
        ?        -   (      )?

----------


## Jul`etta

, ,      , , ,  .     6% -  ,            ? ,  , . .

----------


## Cooler

> ? ,  , . .


  ,  " " -  .

  -   .

----------


## Jul`etta

Cooler,   -    . ? ,     :Smilie:

----------


## gihon

> , ,      , , ,  .     6% -  ,            ? ,  , . .


:

-       ?         ,    ?

:


-     346.26     ( -  )                ,  ,  ()         -.      ,              ,       .
   346.27       -   ,    (       ,      ),      ( - ).
    002-93,      28.06.1993 163,     ,   , -        ,        26.3                  .
    1  2    22.05.2003 54- "  -        ()     " ( - ) - ,    ,                     ()         ,     .          ,        ,  .
  2  2         ,    ,       ()        -              .
 ,     ,          -       . ,          -      (  ).

 ,         -

----------


## Jul`etta

-   :Frown: .   ,     ,    .  ,    -       :Wow: .       ,  ... ,   ,     ,        ,            .      ?    :Redface:

----------


## Cooler

> -    . ?


  .



> ,     ,          -       .


 *gihon*,     ,    .     :    **    ,     ().       **  .

----------


## Jul`etta

Cooler   :Smilie: .    ,   .         ,   ,      ,  .117  10%  ,    20 000 .   90  ;  20%  ,    40 000 .    90  . (          ,     ?!).    . 14.1     500  2 000 .,    ,   .             ?

----------


## SergeiP

*Jul`etta*,          ,    ...

----------


## Staryy

> . 14.1     500  2 000 .,    ,   .             ?


... :Frown: ,       :Frown: ...  -      :Frown: ,         ,     :Wow:

----------


## Jul`etta

Staryy,      ?   ,          ?          ?

----------


## gihon

> .
> *gihon*,     ,    .     :    **    ,     ().       **  .


   ,              ,   .    ,   ,         , ?

----------


## Staryy

> Staryy,      ?   ,          ?          ?


... :Smilie:        ,     ... :Frown:  ...       "" ,        :Smilie:     .. :Big Grin: 
... :Wow:

----------


## .

*gihon*,         ,      !    ,           :Frown: 



> ,   ,         , ?


  ,    .

----------


## evgeni-vasileva

, !
   6%        .       ,             .

----------


## Feminka

?

----------

> ?


   ,     . 
    ,   ,   .    .        .    2 ?

----------


## Andyko

> .


 ?



> 2 ?


.

----------


## Cooler

> ?


   ...  -   .   :Wink: 


> .


     ,   **     -         ** . ...  :yes:

----------

,  ,  6%     . ,    / -   ,     ,               13%?

----------


## .

,        .

----------


## 11121987

:
     6%   ..        %  (,)
+    ?

   :
101204     3       
800000     8      
801000     0       
801100     4       
801300     1     ,

----------


## .

,        .

----------


## 11121987

,      ?
.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*11121987*,     .

----------


## 11121987

,     % ,    -          ()????

----------


## .

*11121987*,     .   .       ?   ? 
 ,         .

----------


## 11121987

-  . 809.1   2
** , [  ,    ,   ,   ]                ,  .                ,      ,        ( )          .
         ,     ,     .
               .
 , ,   /          )))))))))))))
  /   ,     .



 8  2005 . N 22-3-11/1695@

  - 
   ?
P.S. .     *)

----------


## .

> ,    ,   ,


 ,  .     ,  .      ,   ,    .       ,                         :Wink:              ? ,            :Frown: 
,     - ,       ?  :Wink: 
 ,  ,       ,      . ,,

----------


## dmmb

-     .        ?

    , , .

            ,      :Smilie:        .        :Smilie:

----------


## .

.   ?

----------


## dmmb

-      .    . 

  ,      -         :Frown: 




> 016312	5	      
> 016313	0	 -


 




> 016314	6	       
> 
> 016300	8	 ,


  ?

----------


## .

- . 
 -?

----------


## dmmb

:Smilie:   :Smilie: 

   -      ,     016312  016313

     ? (  )

----------


## dmmb

> 1.  . -,          ,              . -,  346.26             .    ()       :        ,    ,     .


http://wiki.klerk.ru/

     .  .

----------


## .

*dmmb*,      -  .  ,  ,        :Wink: 
 ,      ,      ,      ,        .

----------


## dmmb

> ,        .


  :Smilie: 




> ,  ,


       -     - 100% .     - 80%  .      ,       -              .

----------

> .   ?


    .     .   . ?
 "    "      (803102),    -  22.05.03 N 54- ( .  17.07.2009 N 162-)         .
  -          ?

----------


## .

.        .
, ,

----------

> .        .
> , ,


- ...
 ?

----------


## Andyko

.
 ,      .

----------


## Zheneva

!
, !!!
    6% ()  ,          ,     .     ,   .    ?    ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

,    .    ?        ?           ?

----------


## GH

-  ..     ,    , . 
 :
1.    ( )    -? ..     ?
2. -       ?
3.-,   -- -  / .  -    -3?
.

----------


## sun99

,
    6%


       ,          

    -    
           ? (  )
      ?

----------


## EugeneD

,  ** !

----------


## abiy

.  (6%).   "      ,   /"  "    .."        .   .      ,          .   ?     ?               ? ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?     ?


/  ,

----------


## Souriceau

?   .  :Redface: 
    ,        ,         ,   ,   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## nataly2381

.      .  .    ,  .       .    ..

----------


## nataly2381

-

----------


## Andyko

;
          ,    ,      ;
         ;
  ,    ;

----------


## zorro_z

Andyko,
        .
 , , (  ) - ,   -       -    .

----------


## Andyko

*zorro_z*,        ,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## zorro_z

,    ,        - ,    -   : )  ,     . )       -  ..
 ,       ,  ,     .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...5&goto=newpost

----------

,      ,  ,  FAQ,   ,    ,      ,        ...
.    6%,      ,       .    .  /     -       ,     ,     ,        1%    125  (  , ),     ,         ,  :    ,     ,    -     ,   : "    ,   , ,   ,       ,    ,     ".
 ,           ?

----------


## zorro_z

,      ,    . 
     ,  ?
     . ,  ./    -   /.

----------


## .



----------

,  !

----------

!
  .     6%  , .  ,      ,    ,   ,          (      ),        ,     .

----------


## efreytor

> (


  .


> .


   ..

----------

> .   ..


    ,   ,       /,    ,          .

----------


## efreytor

,         ,      .

----------

> ,         ,      .


          ,       2009.       ,   .

----------


## efreytor

> (      ),        ,     .


         ....


> ,   .


       ..

----------

> ....       ..


 -  !   - .

----------


## efreytor

,            .

----------


## .

**,      ,      .          .

----------


## zorro_z

,  , , ...
1.     ,        +? 
2.  -     , ,        , ,  ,   -      .
3.   ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

1.+2.+3. :

----------


## zorro_z

> 1.+2.+3. :


   ?
 ?
1.+
2.+
3. :  
 , .

----------


## Andyko

:

----------


## zorro_z

> :


*Andyko*
    -    ,    .
  :
1.        , 
2.     ,   ,       002002   002004.
?
3.      ( .) -   ?    ?

----------


## .

2. 
3. , .       
         ?        ?

----------


## zorro_z

> 2. 
> 3. , .       
>          ?        ?


*.*,
    ,     .  ,  ,  . 
     ,          ,         . (  -    -     ). 
,      ? 
       (     )?

----------

.  ,  ,      ? ,      .  ?

----------


## efreytor

?    ?

----------


## zorro_z

.
  ""     !
- -, ,        .
http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr70_06.htm
  ..  -   .
:
053220-,                (  ) / 
053221-

----------


## papasha

6% (  )       ?

----------


## Larky

*papasha*,     ...

----------


## xyliganka

.    6%.         100 000 .,      ?        ,              ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## xyliganka

.        ,      ,           ...   .    .  ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

;
,  -

----------


## EugeneD

!  -  ,  -  .

----------


## Andyko

> 100 000


   ,   ?  25   ,

----------


## xyliganka

100 00 .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

> *marinka123*, ,  ,       .   ,     ,       .     .


 ,     ???

----------

> ,     ???


,   .58...- :Smilie:

----------

